# School Teaching Job in Singapore



## mohitrahuja

Hi Friends,

I am planning to relocate at Singapore soon, my query is for my wife who is a primary teacher (Maths & Computer especially), she is having qualification and 6 years experience from New Delhi, India.

Is there good opportunities available for teachers in school ???? 

Any requirement of licence before teaching is required or not in school ????

Any specific conditions for teachers ????

Average Salary ????

Please guide, if you have any type of information guys...

Thanks & best luck:clap2:


----------



## simonsays

Did you take a look-see at the MOE Website ?? 

Ministry of Education, Singapore


----------



## baysider

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to relocate at Singapore soon, my query is for my wife who is a primary teacher (Maths & Computer especially), she is having qualification and 6 years experience from New Delhi, India.
> 
> Is there good opportunities available for teachers in school ????
> 
> Any requirement of licence before teaching is required or not in school ????
> 
> Any specific conditions for teachers ????
> 
> Average Salary ????
> 
> Please guide, if you have any type of information guys...
> 
> Thanks & best luck:clap2:


She will need to check with the Ministry of Education who is the employer, for the requirements. She probably has to go through an interview like all other people


----------



## simonsays

Or she could approach one of the many private education centers .. But I was under the impression still MOE endorsement is needed ..


----------



## Yuli Moore

Hi

I just wandered if anyone works at UWCSEA at all? I am thinking of applying for a job. I know it sounds really silly and irrational but when I was researching the school I saw they take part in hair for hope. I really really don't want to do that and would not be willing too. Is there any pressure at all to do it at all? I know it sounds really silly and I would happily help in other ways and do lots of the other service options but there is no way I would do that and I just wandered if anyone working there had any insights.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

Yuli Moore said:


> I am thinking of applying for a job. I know it sounds really silly and irrational but when I was researching the school I saw they take part in hair for hope.


you forgot Singapore is a police state ?

All teachers must get their hair shorn for Charitable causes, when called for ???? 

NOT !!!!!


----------



## ktommy80

Hi Guys,

similar question, so i dont want to open a new threat:

My wife is a qualified ballet teacher and we found some companies in SG looking for teachers...

Now here is the problem:
I am a Pilot working part time in case we would relovate to SG, so we would not be depending on her salary only thus she does not need to work as a full time teacher from a financial perspectiv!

The companies expecting to work on saturday as well etc..Since we have 2 kids my wife should have more time at home...

So is it possible to negotiate working times? I read a lot about accomodation, school fee etc provided from the company, but never heard of negotiating working hours..

We just want to live in SG for a couple of years, thats why i am asking abut above situation!

Additional question: Would it even be easier to apply for an entre pass and open a small ballet school ourself?

Thanks


----------



## beppi

There is no work pass in Singapore for part-time work. Thus, unless you are citizen or PR, neither you nor your wife will be able to work part-time in Singapore.


----------



## simonsays

ktommy80 said:


> Additional question: Would it even be easier to apply for an entre pass and open a small ballet school ourself?



The entre-pass requirements have been tightened, and there is a requirement to employ locals.

Do some look up on that, and I would say, pretty much zero chance of that working out, on a weekend-business plan !


----------

